# Successful Atlantis Rebuild - Finally!



## Dassie (20/1/15)

I've tried various ones of these (all the youtube ones including re-using the coil and creating a new vertical coil) . The results were disappointing, mostly because it never really wicks the same as the stock coil again). My only issue with the Atlantis has been the fact that I cannot rebuild it.. But I found one that is works for me. So, here goes:

Start by disassembling the coil. Don't have pics for this but basically, you pull out the metal bit, the rubber bit, the little round sieve and the old coil and wicking. Be careful not to remove the lining on the side (for the moment).

Now about that lining. This might be the only tricky bit. Remove it carefully so as not to tear it. I used a small precision screwdriver and just teased it out. Now, cut two smaller pieces from it. There are two open holes and two covered by a metal bit. Insert the smaller pieces back behind these metal bits. I cut them to be the same width as the metal bits. After teasing them back in, you will see it from the outside. The open holes must remain open.

Now we build the coil. I did 4 wraps of 26g around a 2.4 screwdriver to give me something just north of 0.5ohms. This is not a tight coil. Tried that and got dry hits. Looks like this:




Please note that I left legs on that. Then the coil goes back in with the legs pointing down (direction the rubber and metal bit came out of). I kept it in the right position by putting the 2.4mm screwdriver through again. Leave it there for the moment.




Next grab the pliers and bend the one leg over the side of the casing and snip it off with your precision snipper jobby. Then we insert the rubber bit (@free3dom assures me it's called a grommit ) back in, making sure the remaining leg goes through the middle of it.




Insert the metal bit in, ignoring any protests from the wire . Once in place, bend the leg away and snip it off.




Now we can swing the coil around so we look down the open end. I used another screwdriver to make sure the coil was centered. The we can remove the 2.4mm screwdriver from the coil and prepare the wick.




I used a normal piece of organic cotton. Roll it tight enough to go through the holes and the coil. Then snip it off. In this pick there are still some sticking out the sides but after juicing it up, I snipped it as close to the holes as I could.




Next, juice her up and you're ready to go!

As for performance, she vapes as least as good as my new coil. Flavour is great and cloud is better. Been vaping at around 27w, which is my happy place with the Atlantis and 2 tanks in, still no dry hits. That said, it did take around 10 good puffs to run her in.

I might also mention, that I've had no spitting! And - liking the really open draw of the Atlantis - I think this is more open (open'er?).

I have one concern and that is about the longevity of the rubber bit. Will keep an eye on that because I'm not sure it was designed for the direct heat.

But a fun project 

*PS: IMPORTANT: Don't put the little round sieve bit back. There is a very good chance that could short out your build!*

PPS: I noticed that when the juice levels gets down to the top of the little cutouts at the bottom of the coil housing as you look at the tank, it doesn't feed the juice so well anymore. I might need some pressure to give a good continuous feed? Just be aware. I did however notice a similar trend with the stock coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Nice job @Dassie 

Looks very similar to rebuilding the old Kanger coils, only easier 
The rubber grommet should last a few rebuilds - even longer than the Kanger ones that were much thinner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice job @Dassie
> 
> Looks very similar to rebuilding the old Kanger coils, only easier
> The rubber grommet should last a few rebuilds - even longer than the Kanger ones that were much thinner


I think I will rotate it, so it melts in different places - should give me even more rebuilds, but I have 7 of these coils, so that should make for a long happy relationship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I think I will rotate it, so it melts in different places - should give me even more rebuilds, but I have 7 of these coils, so that should make for a long happy relationship



Good idea...those gromets are tough though, should last a long time. I still have one of the first Kanger coils I rebuilt with it's original gromet, and it is only slightly burnt in a few places 

Once you find a nice reliable re-build method....you never need replacement coils again 
Or, if you are like me, you buy a pack and disassemble + re-coil them immediately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Also, @free3dom , these things are huge, like you say - they are basically begging to be re-built

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Good idea...those gromets are tough though, should last a long time. I still have one of the first Kanger coils I rebuilt with it's original gromet, and it is only slightly burnt in a few places
> 
> Once you find a nice reliable re-build method....you never need replacement coils again
> Or, if you are like me, you buy a pack and disassemble + re-coil them immediately


I am not quite that hard core yet - think I will suck the life out of them first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Also, @free3dom , these things are huge, like you say - they are basically begging to be re-built



I know right  
First thing I thought when I saw these were how was I gonna rebuild them 
Same with the new Kanger OCC coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (20/1/15)

Awesome @Dassie 

Im gonna give this a shot in the morning and see how it goes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Awesome @Dassie
> 
> Im gonna give this a shot in the morning and see how it goes!


It is definitely worth a try! Also - takes all of 15 minutes. Really simple build and she vapes up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Great tutorial @Dassie 

Makes me want to run out and buy an Atlantis

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Great tutorial @Dassie
> 
> Makes me want to run out and buy an Atlantis


I love my Atlantis! And now I love her even more. It is a really good tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Interesting side note - I always have the Atlantis on the full-open airflow setting. I actually found with this build, I went to the one just smaller. More flavour and similar airflow..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Interesting side note - I always have the Atlantis on the full-open airflow setting. I actually found with this build, I went to the one just smaller. More flavour and similar airflow..



That makes sense, the cotton being more airy than the ceramic wick it comes with...no wonder it produces bigger clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That makes sense, the cotton being more airy than the ceramic wick it comes with...no wonder it produces bigger clouds


One thing though - the ceramic can vape at a higher wattage. I can comfortably vape at 30W with a standard coil, and I know some people like it up to 35W, but with this, 27 is my ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> One thing though - the ceramic can vape at a higher wattage. I can comfortably vape at 30W with a standard coil, and I know some people like it up to 35W, but with this, 27 is my ceiling.



That is understandable, but the 27W probably still gives a better vape than 35W with the ceramic 

I wonder what would happen if you used rayon though - best of both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That is understandable, but the 27W probably still gives a better vape than 35W with the ceramic
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you used rayon though - best of both


Aha! Now you're talking. Need to dig through my stash and find some of that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Aha! Now you're talking. Need to dig through my stash and find some of that



Just remember to use more rayon, since it shrinks a bit when it gets saturated - otherwise you might have some leaking

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Just remember to use more rayon, since it shrinks a bit when it gets saturated - otherwise you might have some leaking


Thanks. Will do - I've never used it, but I hear only good things. I don't know why I would have it and not use it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Thanks. Will do - I've never used it, but I hear only good things. I don't know why I would have it and not use it..



Me either...but I've watched so many coil build/wicking videos and it seems everyone is using Rayon these days 
I've also only heard good things...so it might work wonders in rebuilding a commercial coil 

I'm starting to feel a bit like a vape encyclopedia - all theory and very little experience  
I haven't tried 90% of the stuff, but I feel like we are old friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

As far as I know the cloud chasing okes like cotton for bigger clouds. For me cotton has a bad taste to it, I find rayon gives better flavour, wicks faster and lasts longer. I haven't noticed a big difference in vapour production but then again I'm not doing any hardcore subohming

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Me either...but I've watched so many coil build/wicking videos and it seems everyone is using Rayon these days
> I've also only heard good things...so it might work wonders in rebuilding a commercial coil
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit like a vape encyclopedia - all theory and very little experience
> I haven't tried 90% of the stuff, but I feel like we are old friends


I am on the other side of the scale - try everything and know almost nothing . Half the stuff I think I come up with, was done 15 years ago..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> As far as I know the cloud chasing okes like cotton for bigger clouds. For me cotton has a bad taste to it, I find rayon gives better flavour, wicks faster and lasts longer. I haven't noticed a big difference in vapour production but then again I'm not doing any hardcore subohming


I wouldn't even know if cotton tastes bad - it's all I know . Maybe I shouldn't ruin myself with the good stuff . So far ignorance is bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I am on the other side of the scale - try everything and know almost nothing . Half the stuff I think I come up with, was done 15 years ago..



So together we are the perfect vaper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> So together we are the perfect vaper


We should really consider entering competitions as a tag team!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> We should really consider entering competitions as a tag team!



Just need to find a dual drip tip device 
Like a milkshake with two straws

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Has anyone noticed...the "green dot" has moved

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Just need to find a dual drip tip device
> Like a milkshake with two straws


I can't find it now, but somewhere on the forum someone actually posted a device like that - except it was like two milkshakes with 1 straw.. not sure I'm comfortable with that kind of intimacy just yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Has anyone noticed...the "green dot" has moved


I saw something was different but I couldn't figure out what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I can't find it now, but somewhere on the forum someone actually posted a device like that - except it was like two milkshakes with 1 straw.. not sure I'm comfortable with that kind of intimacy just yet


Found it: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/this-looks-soooo-awesome.t7712/#post-162762

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I can't find it now, but somewhere on the forum someone actually posted a device like that - except it was like two milkshakes with 1 straw.. not sure I'm comfortable with that kind of intimacy just yet



I remember that one...steampunk thingy with two attys funneling into one tip 
I'm also a bit reluctant...I don't kiss on the first vape


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I saw something was different but I couldn't figure out what.



I spend waaaaay too much time on this bloody site...I notice single pixel movements

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I remember that one...steampunk thingy with two attys funneling into one tip
> I'm also a bit reluctant...I don't kiss on the first vape


Would this fall into the 90% of things you know about, but haven't tried?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Would this fall into the 90% of things you know about, but haven't tried?



It actually falls in the things I 100% know I don't want to try

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It actually falls in the things I 100% know I don't want to try


Phew - good we got that out of the way - would have made our tag team very awkward if we had that elephant in the room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Phew - good we got that out of the way - would have made our tag team very awkward if we had that elephant in the room



No elephants here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> No elephants here
> 
> View attachment 19731


That elephant wasn't the one bugging me - I was more worried about these ones:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Great tutorial and awesome tips and tricks. Thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Great tutorial and awesome tips and tricks. Thank you.


Thanks. Definitely going to extend my relationship with this tank


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> That elephant wasn't the one bugging me - I was more worried about these ones:
> View attachment 19732





Their coils are touching

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Their coils are touching


Now you actually have me giggling over here (strong manly giggle, mind you )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Now you actually have me giggling over here (strong manly giggle, mind you )



That's what happens when you "cross the streams coils"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That's what happens when you "cross the streams coils"


I was just thinking how often these threads move from "Informative" to "Silly". I really like it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I was just thinking how often these threads move from "Informative" to "Silly". I really like it



That's a very informative observation....aaaaand we're back

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That's a very informative observation....aaaaand we're back


Haaa!


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

You guys need to lay off the sauce

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You guys need to lay off the sauce


Never! What sauce are you referring to? Our whole discussion has been about avoiding both the "sauce" and the "lay" in a good vaping relationship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Never! What sauce are you referring to? Our whole discussion has been about avoiding both the "sauce" and the "lay" in a good vaping relationship



Here we go again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Here we go again


On a different note, and I know we are trying to avoid bedroom talk here - but I am going to hit the sack.. good night to all - thanks @free3dom , it has been fun and very informative and I think we also covered some important ground in defining our ongoing partnership. :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Dassie said:


> On a different note, and I know we are trying to avoid bedroom talk here - but I am going to hit the sack.. good night to all - thanks @free3dom , it has been fun and very informative and I think we also covered some important ground in defining our ongoing partnership. :hug:



Have a good one @Dassie...and stay away from other coils

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

PS...be gentle with the sack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Eish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> PS...be gentle with the sack


I make no promises

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

lekker @Dassie 
that coils is looking good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (21/1/15)

Awesome stuff well done, good write up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (21/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> lekker @Dassie
> that coils is looking good.


Thanks, but I think you are being kind - works though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (21/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Awesome stuff well done, good write up


Thanks - I get a little excited sometimes and just start raving about something when I'm hardly done with it, but luckily when I woke up this morning, it was still working!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (21/1/15)

Awesome work @Dassie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

Quick update on this: been using the rebuilt coil for a while now and yesterday a friend gave me some Japanese cotton. Where before (with organic cotton balls) I could go to about 27w before getting issues, the new Jap cotton easily handles 35w. I'm not sure why but it just seems to wick better and handle the heat a lot better.

Also, where as the taste and cloud was great before, it is definitely better now. My commercial coils can keep up

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (29/1/15)

Had some issues with the same build, my cotton wasn't soaking up quick enough so after 2 or 3 pulls it would dry hit and I'd have to wait for it to soak up some more. I think I did however put the cotton in too tight so it couldn't really soak up that much. Will try another build this weekend and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

Soprono said:


> Had some issues with the same build, my cotton wasn't soaking up quick enough so after 2 or 3 pulls it would dry hit and I'd have to wait for it to soak up some more. I think I did however put the cotton in too tight so it couldn't really soak up that much. Will try another build this weekend and see


Also had to experiment a bit but I think you are right, go easy on the cotton. Also, it is quite important not to use a tight coil. If you can find some Jap cotton, use that, otherwise make sure to gently stretch the cotton before putting it in, seems to make it wick better. Good luck. Please let me know how it went. Friend of mine is also doing it on the weekend. 

My coil and wick that I have now is better than the Atlantis was new, even when chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingcanfly (10/2/15)

Hey Dassie!!! Just rebuilt an atlantis coil. Works a treat!!! I found that the little film inside can be taken care of by pinching through the hole with tweezers and then pulling a little excess carefully out through the hole. Then, with a little blob of cloth sticking out and holding it with the tweezers, just cut off the excess with a sharp craft knife. Stuff the remainder neatly back into place inside the coil. Leaves the inside walls intact and nice little holes for your wicking to go through. Excellent!!! No longer a slave to coil supply with my Atlantis!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (10/2/15)

kingcanfly said:


> Hey Dassie!!! Just rebuilt an atlantis coil. Works a treat!!! I found that the little film inside can be taken care of by pinching through the hole with tweezers and then pulling a little excess carefully out through the hole. Then, with a little blob of cloth sticking out and holding it with the tweezers, just cut off the excess with a sharp craft knife. Stuff the remainder neatly back into place inside the coil. Leaves the inside walls intact and nice little holes for your wicking to go through. Excellent!!! No longer a slave to coil supply with my Atlantis!!


Very nice! Think you have improved the technique. Will try it that way on the next coil! Freeeeedoooom!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

